# clown* photographer



## nda (Oct 23, 2014)

Hello fellow peoples, 
I was at Melbourne Airport a few weeks ago photographing commercial aircraft coming in to land with a strong northerly wind. When I saw this clown* with his ipad trying to photograph a 777 coming in too land at 150kts, his ipad had no chance but he was convinced of getting a good shot! I said hello, we chatted a bit and I then suggested that a proper camera would do a better job!! He then started talking about photography and how he used to own a studio and do weddings and stuff, but all you need nowadays is a iPhone/ipad, his words this guy had no idea! I strutted back to my car and opened my boot/trunk and pulled out my 1d4 with 70-200IIL(hood attached) strolled back and started shooting at 10fps and showed him what this beast can do!!!!! all he said was nice camera, he stayed for one more landing got in his car and drove off, I haven't seen him again> true story ... I think Neuro had a similar experience


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Oct 23, 2014)

And do you feel sufficiently superiour now?

Why do you care what other people use? If he is happy with the Ipad, great.


----------



## nda (Oct 23, 2014)

AcutancePhotography said:


> And do you feel sufficiently superiour now?
> 
> Why do you care what other people use? If he is happy with the Ipad, great.



that's it  I'm selling all my Canon gear and switching to Apple ;D


----------



## Don Haines (Oct 23, 2014)

I went on one of those "Scott Kelby photowalks" a couple of years ago and one lady brought along her iPad. She had some of the nicest pictures of the day....


----------



## Don Haines (Oct 23, 2014)

nda said:


> AcutancePhotography said:
> 
> 
> > And do you feel sufficiently superiour now?
> ...



The best thing about Apple is that you get to upgrade two times a year.... I have been waiting 5 years for a 7D2... If you are suffering from GAS (Gear Acquisition Syndrome), Canon sucks! No way can you get your weekly fix


----------



## Besisika (Oct 23, 2014)

I think it is more about a souvenir than a photo.
It is like my friend, whenever he visited a place or a country he has to go to the toilet in order to leave something of his behind as a proof that he was there. Everybody is different. Silly in your eyes, good stuff in his.


----------



## unfocused (Oct 23, 2014)

AcutancePhotography said:


> And do you feel sufficiently superiour now?
> 
> Why do you care what other people use? If he is happy with the Ipad, great.



+1. He doesn't look like a clown to me. No red nose, no big shoes. Not so sure about the guy who had to rush back to his car and pull out a 1D to prove he's a real photographer.


----------



## Skywise (Oct 23, 2014)

It's not the size of the tool.. it's what you do with it. ;D


----------



## distant.star (Oct 23, 2014)

.
I'm no fan of the Digital Rev videos, but they do one thing very well -- their series on pro photographers using cheap cameras.

Perhaps the OP would be well served to view a few of those.


----------



## mmenno (Oct 23, 2014)

Be glad he was nice and polite enough to just say 'nice camera', instead of laughing at you for feeling the need to prove yourself this badly.


----------



## infared (Oct 23, 2014)

Wait...wait...I thought that I resembled that remark????.... 8)


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Oct 23, 2014)

"Pull magic knob" Snicker.


----------



## privatebydesign (Oct 23, 2014)

Skywise said:


> It's not the size of the tool.. it's what you do with it. ;D



I have an idea of who I think the tool is in this story.

Intimidating people because 'I have a big *pro* camera' is a dick move, who gives a damn what somebody else is shooting with? Who cares what you are shooting with?


----------



## mmenno (Oct 23, 2014)

In fact I think boasting on the internet about conducting yourself in such a manner, even attaching pictures of your 'victim', makes it all the more sad.


----------



## ooF Fighters (Oct 23, 2014)

Meanwhile, the "clown" posted his image to the internet before your buffer cleared, along with a comment about the douche using a relic to shoot ten snapshots of the greasy underbelly of an airplane.


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Oct 23, 2014)

What a let down. I was expecting a photo of a wedding or studio photographer who dresses like a circus clown.

This ruined my whole day.


----------



## takesome1 (Oct 23, 2014)

What a clown, and I am not referring to a guy taking vacation photos with an iPad.


----------



## infared (Oct 23, 2014)

AcutancePhotography said:


> "Pull magic knob" Snicker.



I know...and this is supposed to be for kids...hence "Evil Clowns"! LOL.


----------



## IgotGASbadDude (Oct 23, 2014)

Mitch.Conner said:


> What a let down. I was expecting a photo of a wedding or studio photographer who dresses like a circus clown.
> 
> This ruined my whole day.



This. I was expecting photos involving creepy, scary clowns. Instead I got a story about a guy being a jerk then bragging about it on the internet.

What a clown . . .


----------



## Maui5150 (Oct 23, 2014)

I wanted to see the creepy clowns too

http://fox59.com/2014/10/23/creepy-clown-spotted-in-fishersagain/


----------



## V8Beast (Oct 23, 2014)

Sheesh, take it easy on the OP. We all have to justify our expenses somehow


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Oct 23, 2014)

You guys are mentioning creepy clowns like there is some other type?


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Oct 23, 2014)

IgotGASbadDude said:


> Instead I got a story about a guy being a jerk then bragging about it on the internet.
> 
> What a clown . . .



I wouldn't go that far. I was only kidding when I said this ruined my whole day.

I think people are being a bit harsh on the OP.


----------



## FTb-n (Oct 24, 2014)

infared said:


> Wait...wait...I thought that I resembled that remark????.... 8)


Infrared, is that a DIY ring light and power box? If so, would you mind showing off the business end and telling us about it?

I'm always fascinated by DIY lighting.


----------



## infared (Oct 24, 2014)

FTb-n said:


> infared said:
> 
> 
> > Wait...wait...I thought that I resembled that remark????.... 8)
> ...



oh boy..you just had to ask...didn't you...LOL! It's complicated. It is a light painting set-up.
Yes...I built the whole thing myself....using remote control car servos, fiber optics, wood, ammo box, etc...
It is a light painting set up that I built maybe 25 years ago...but I broke it out to shoot the clowns. (There was no photoshop back then...the stuff used to blow the minds of the guys at the lab..the wanted to know what the hell I was doing..LOL!!!!). The "box like" thing that I am shooting through has an opening and two "filters" that can be put in the window in front of the camera lens. One is soft diffusion the other is black out. (it is not a light source).
The box with the hose is an old army surplus ammo box...loaded with a projector bulb, mounted to shoot light on command down the giant encased fiberoptic "hose" ... The switches (levers) on the front side of the ammo box remote control the filters in the box in front of the camera, via radio transmitters from remote control cars. I can put the diffusion filter in or take it out in front of the camera at will as I light paint an image on the camera sensor. On the end of the fiber optic hose I have a "flashlight-like" set-up... There is a lens inside the flashlight to focus the light if need be...I push the red button there and the light comes on whenever I want to "paint". I have all kind of attachments and filter holders...mini soft boxes, etc..that I can put on the head of the "flashlight" to shape and control the nature of the light. Soft, hard, focused etc.
You turn out all of the lights. Do a soft background exposure with the diffusion in front of the camera lens...to get a "base image" started on the camera sensor.....
Then I pulled out the diffusion filter in front of the lens by throwing a switch on the ammo box and start direct focused "flashlight" painting on all of the areas that I wanted to be sharp and call the eye's attention to.... 
You get into a groove...it is kind of like you are making a painting...lots of things to play with ...no two exposures are ever the same....
I used to do this with a 4x5 view camera and do tests on polaroids...and then just make like 20 images...on transparency film and see what came back from the lab... It can be quite wonderful. ..and it is a bit time consuming ..but with a digital camera it is a lot more immediate and adjustable.
Fun stuff! It has a unique look that I really cannot recreate in PS...plus...it is really nice to interact in the real world and play... 8) People look at the photo and like it or not...but they have NO IDEA what went into making it...and I kindof get a kick out of that. 
Yes...I spend a lot of time ..alone.!!!!! LOL!


----------



## TeT (Oct 24, 2014)

OPs picture of the guy with the ipad is better than his pic of the plane... just my opinion.


----------



## cervantes (Oct 24, 2014)

nda said:


> Hello fellow peoples,
> I was at Melbourne Airport a few weeks ago photographing commercial aircraft coming in to land with a strong northerly wind. When I saw this clown* with his ipad trying to photograph a 777 coming in too land at 150kts, his ipad had no chance but he was convinced of getting a good shot! I said hello, we chatted a bit and I then suggested that a proper camera would do a better job!! He then started talking about photography and how he used to own a studio and do weddings and stuff, but all you need nowadays is a iPhone/ipad, his words this guy had no idea! I strutted back to my car and opened my boot/trunk and pulled out my 1d4 with 70-200IIL(hood attached) strolled back and started shooting at 10fps and showed him what this beast can do!!!!! all he said was nice camera, he stayed for one more landing got in his car and drove off, I haven't seen him again> true story ... I think Neuro had a similar experience



Well, how about you show us some of your pictures then. I'd really like to see what a 1DIV with 70-200L in the hands of a competent photographer can do. And I sincerely hope that the shot you attached is not all you've got.


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Oct 24, 2014)

Why are the words "circus clown" a hyperlink in my earlier post, and the post quoting mine when I did not insert a hyperlink-- and there was no hyperlink showing up when I checked this thread just a few hours ago.

It goes to a listing on some site called AllPosters print of a clown holding a dog up for a circus vet.

Was new ad software added to the site today? You know the kind - it hyperlinks words and phrases on forums - linking them to slightly relevant items.

_Edited for typos_

I'm going to test this again. Circus Clown. <--- There is no hyperlink there as I edit this.

EDIT 2: Interesting. The word "Allposters" comes up as a hyperlink now even though I never typed the URL. So, I guess that answers the question, there is text ad software on this forum.


----------



## chromophore (Oct 24, 2014)

What a strangely arrogant and condescending thing to do--to go out of one's way to engage a complete stranger who is happily minding his own business and basically treat him like an idiot.

When I use my DSLR in public, I sometimes find myself confronted by strangers who boldly ask me why I'm using such a large lens and camera. Bear in mind, I don't seek them out: I mind my own business and I don't come across as being social. I'm there to get the shot, and I'm also watching my surroundings for suspicious people because gear is expensive and some thieves can steal the lens right off your camera body without you even noticing. So I don't receive these kinds of people very warmly: I realize they may mean well but they are interrupting me with questions I don't feel like answering and I'm not their photography instructor. I'm not out there to be an ambassador or an evangelist for using something more than an iPhone/iPad/whatever.

So imagine how this guy must have felt that some complete a**hole smugly saunters up to him and brags about how great his 1D4 + 70-200/2.8L II is. To me, that's as obnoxious as some jerk with a smartphone saying how unnecessarily bulky, heavy, and expensive my camera is, and how he can do all kinds of filter effects and upload his selfies onto Facebook right on the spot. And no, I don't think that's being overly harsh on the OP. The point is that *EVERYONE SHOULD FEEL HAPPY, SATISFIED, AND ENRICHED BY THE PROCESS OF TAKING PHOTOGRAPHS.* Short of physically assaulting someone, I can hardly think of anything more hurtful than actively interrupting someone else's enjoyment, someone who is just doing their thing and not bothering anyone else.


----------



## wickidwombat (Oct 24, 2014)

search "backfire" and see the first link to this thread....

:


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 24, 2014)

Hi Wickedwombat. 
Ok call me stupid, but I put backfire in the search on this site and the first link to this thread is your post, I put it in Google and got bored after 2 pages! Could you link to the point of interest, I'm hoping it is a guy with an ipad dissing a guy with a canon! 
Also if it was me I'd be seriously pissed at being singled out AND IDENTIFIED visually on a forum. Yes I understand no right or expectation of privacy in a public place in most instances. 

Cheers, Graham. 



wickidwombat said:


> search "backfire" and see the first link to this thread....
> 
> :


----------



## nda (Oct 24, 2014)

People people relax, why so angry... I was not the one making the claim that "I am a pro." All I did was take out my camera and start shooting as I do most weekends with 5+ photographers some with pro gear some not, some new and some regulars, some come for the photography and some come for the aviation(flightradar24.com/planespotters.net), SORRY the post was about him lying about his credentials :-X


----------



## Kaorin (Oct 24, 2014)

Maybe the guy with the ipad was just spending his pennies wisely.

Am I the only one that wants to see the pics he took with the ipad?


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 24, 2014)

nda said:


> SORRY the post was about him lying about his credentials :-X



_Or_ he just knows exactly what to say to wind-up photographers who care more about what you're using than how you use it.


----------



## Bennymiata (Oct 24, 2014)

It may have been the best camera he had with him at the time.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Oct 24, 2014)

Coldhands said:


> nda said:
> 
> 
> > SORRY the post was about him lying about his credentials :-X
> ...



"all he said was nice camera"

That's probably what I would have said just to get this guy to leave me alone.


----------



## JonAustin (Oct 24, 2014)

infared said:


> oh boy..you just had to ask...didn't you...LOL! It's complicated. It is a light painting set-up.
> Yes...I built the whole thing myself....using remote control car servos, fiber optics, wood, ammo box, etc...
> It is a light painting set up that I built maybe 25 years ago...but I broke it out to shoot the clowns. (There was no photoshop back then...the stuff used to blow the minds of the guys at the lab..the wanted to know what the hell I was doing..LOL!!!!). The "box like" thing that I am shooting through has an opening and two "filters" that can be put in the window in front of the camera lens. One is soft diffusion the other is black out. (it is not a light source).
> The box with the hose is an old army surplus ammo box...loaded with a projector bulb, mounted to shoot light on command down the giant encased fiberoptic "hose" ... The switches (levers) on the front side of the ammo box remote control the filters in the box in front of the camera, via radio transmitters from remote control cars. I can put the diffusion filter in or take it out in front of the camera at will as I light paint an image on the camera sensor. On the end of the fiber optic hose I have a "flashlight-like" set-up... There is a lens inside the flashlight to focus the light if need be...I push the red button there and the light comes on whenever I want to "paint". I have all kind of attachments and filter holders...mini soft boxes, etc..that I can put on the head of the "flashlight" to shape and control the nature of the light. Soft, hard, focused etc.
> ...



[head spinning] Wow, I am simply floored by the ingenuity and creativity of some of you folks. I never cease to be amazed by those who will create such inventive systems by assembling a variety of disparate tools. Thanks for explaining that setup, and showing one of the resulting images. [/head spinning]

As for the original post, I expecting to be treated to an image of the iPad flying out of its user's hands, pulled by the turbulence from the flyover...


----------



## Canon1 (Oct 24, 2014)

nda said:


> People people relax, why so angry... I was not the one making the claim that "I am a pro." All I did was take out my camera and start shooting as I do most weekends with 5+ photographers some with pro gear some not, some new and some regulars, some come for the photography and some come for the aviation(flightradar24.com/planespotters.net), SORRY the post was about him lying about his credentials :-X



If he was a pro photographer 20-30 years ago and "retired" his comments about an iPad being all you need are certainly relevant and not a lie at all. The poorest cameras of today are better than the cameras of decades ago. Oh yeah... One more thing.. Get a life.


----------



## FTb-n (Oct 24, 2014)

infared said:


> oh boy..you just had to ask...didn't you...LOL! It's complicated. It is a light painting set-up.


Sorry, but I'm glad I asked. I found the story of your creation far more fascinating than a ring light. Thanks for sharing it!!


----------



## unfocused (Oct 24, 2014)

infared said:


> oh boy..you just had to ask...didn't you...LOL! It's complicated. It is a light painting set-up...



Get that baby on Kickstarter...Now!


----------



## infared (Oct 24, 2014)

JonAustin said:


> [head spinning] Wow, I am simply floored by the ingenuity and creativity of some of you folks. I never cease to be amazed by those who will create such inventive systems by assembling a variety of disparate tools. Thanks for explaining that setup, and showing one of the resulting images. [/head spinning]
> 
> As for the original post, I expecting to be treated to an image of the iPad flying out of its user's hands, pulled by the turbulence from the flyover...



On the other end of things...I have NEVER shot an image with my Dumb Phone or my iPad. LOL!
(its would just be too insulting to my craft! LOL! :-X)


----------



## steepjay (Oct 24, 2014)

I am reminded of...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xyVTIjTDTg4&list=PLD78DF1BFEAAE0C1B


----------



## infared (Oct 24, 2014)

steepjay said:


> I am reminded of...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xyVTIjTDTg4&list=PLD78DF1BFEAAE0C1B



LOL!....I think they wrote the vid for me!!!! LOL!....I actually don't care how anyone else does their shooting, though....to each their own....I really do care about how I am going about it...that's all.


----------



## TeT (Oct 24, 2014)

Kaorin said:


> Maybe the guy with the ipad was just spending his pennies wisely.
> 
> Am I the only one that wants to see the pics he took with the ipad?



+1

Who do we know who can attempt to duplicate that guys efforts and post the pics?

Any volunteers?


----------



## dgatwood (Oct 24, 2014)

Canon1 said:


> The poorest cameras of today are better than the cameras of decades ago.



Cameras, yes. Lenses, no. The poorest cameras today have fixed-focus wide-angle lenses. That's what holds back iPad/iPhone photography most, not the sensor. That and the lack of a built-in tripod mount. The sensor causes problems only when the lighting is bad.


----------



## PhotoCat (Oct 24, 2014)

Composition! I am going to bet that the ipad's wide-angle lens would give better composition than the first pic, despite motion blur LOL!


----------



## Don Haines (Oct 24, 2014)

TeT said:


> Kaorin said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe the guy with the ipad was just spending his pennies wisely.
> ...


I was thinking of going past the airport tomorrow and giving it a try


----------



## TeenTog (Oct 24, 2014)

poor guy with the iPad. A pleasant few minutes of watching planes ruined.


----------



## infared (Oct 24, 2014)

Phenix205 said:


> Clown photographer


Hey phenix...I guess My President has the camera pointed straight at YOU,


----------



## dgatwood (Oct 24, 2014)

PhotoCat said:


> Composition! I am going to bet that the ipad's wide-angle lens would give better composition than the first pic, despite motion blur LOL!



True. There's such a thing as being too close for a lens, and... well....


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Oct 26, 2014)

I was also looking forward to some *colorful clown* shots or something... 

I agree that the OP was a bit out of line. I think it was meant as harmless commentary but it is my hope that perhaps now in hindsight the boorish nature of it is more apparent.

I gotta say that when I go to swim meets for my son's school wearing two DSLRs, one with a 70-200 or 70-300 white lens and the other with a 24-105 so I can get shots faster and easier, I feel like a show-off pretentious clown that thinks he's some kind of pro photographer. I imagine there are more than a few folks that have thought or snickered to themselves about 'that parent' that brings so much 'over-the-top' camera equipment just to shoot their son swimming. (Of course, by now some probably know that I've done this for years and post pictures of several teams' swimmers for everyone to access free of charge.) My point is that I often feel self conscious like I have too much in terms of gear most of the time.

OH, and count me together with *JonAustin*... [_head spinning!_] The work *infared* did on his DIY Lighting rig is truly enlightened!! I'm a tinkerer myself and based on the detailed description, it makes me want to build one like this just for the experience. SUPER COOL!! ;D


----------



## Don Haines (Oct 26, 2014)

This is what I was expecting....


----------



## Dylan777 (Oct 26, 2014)

RustyTheGeek said:


> I was also looking forward to some *colorful clown* shots or something...
> 
> I agree that the OP was a bit out of line. I think it was meant as harmless commentary but it is my hope that perhaps now in hindsight the boorish nature of it is more apparent.
> 
> ...



Be proud of what you have. If shooting with 2 bodies help you get more shots, I say, keep on shooting.

I'm now 100% shooting with 2 bodies at my kids activities. Keep in mind, we are there to photograph the event, not discussing camera gear. Save that topic for CR


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 26, 2014)

nda said:


> I think Neuro had a similar experience



Sort of...but at the start of that experience, I was the guy using the iPhone, having it explained to me by the guy with the Rebel body and 55-250 that I needed a 'real camera' to have any hope of a good picture (of course, that was before I pulled the 1D X + 70-200 II out of the bag at my feet).


----------



## Dylan777 (Oct 26, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> nda said:
> 
> 
> > I think Neuro had a similar experience
> ...



;D


----------



## Bernd FMC (Oct 26, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> nda said:
> 
> 
> > I think Neuro had a similar experience
> ...



Hmmm.. i can´t trust in your words 8) - the guy ( nda ) told us HE used the 1DX - and i did not see any Bag at your feet : - so somebody does not tell the Truth ?  

;D ;D
Greetings Bernd


----------



## faidwen (Oct 26, 2014)

I am so confused....

In this post http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=23181.msg451635#msg451635 you don't mention having a 1d although you do mention having just about everything else???

Maybe you just picked it up in the last 13 days...

Anyways, you are what scares me about photography. People with your attitude, are what STOP people from grabbing their gear and heading out to capture the things around them.


----------



## tayassu (Oct 26, 2014)

Hmmmmmm.... If I had an iPad, I'd download a picture from the Emirates homepage that willl be a thousand timesas good as yours...
This is really the first time I cry because of sadness, not because of joy when seeing a clown...

And I don't know what the purpose of this thread was... Maybe a market research for your website boastpartners.com, but it certainly does not belong in this nice and practical forum!

A nice day to all the iPad shooters!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 26, 2014)

Bernd FMC said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > nda said:
> ...



I was referring to an incident from a couple of years ago.


----------



## Canon1 (Oct 27, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> Bernd FMC said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



He was joking...


----------



## nda (Oct 27, 2014)

From this day forward I will be know as backfire* :-[



Canon1 said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Bernd FMC said:
> ...



So was I :



faidwen said:


> I am so confused....
> 
> In this post http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=23181.msg451635#msg451635 you don't mention having a 1d although you do mention having just about everything else???
> 
> ...



I have a 1ds3, 1d4, 6d, 5d2, 70d, 40d, 100d & x-pro1 and yes maybe one day I will get a life


----------



## infared (Oct 27, 2014)

WOW...this whole thread has turned into Stephen Sondheim's song: "Send in the Clowns"...well maybe they're here.....


----------



## SeppOz (Oct 27, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> nda said:
> 
> 
> > I think Neuro had a similar experience
> ...


Sounds like the photographer's version of this ...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1UR70qogfAA


----------



## nda (Oct 27, 2014)

infared said:


> WOW...this whole thread has turned into Stephen Sondheim's song: "Send in the Clowns"...well maybe they're here.....



+1


----------

